# Stealing balls/sticks from other dogs?



## CanadianVizsla (Mar 5, 2021)

Mo is 16mos old and sometimes we go to an off leash dog park which is a large field. Generally there is enough space to run freely and play. But if there is another owner playing fetch with their dog, Mo wants to join the fun and will try to steal the stick/ball/frisbee. He is very friendly with people/dogs but if he gets the prized item he can growl at the other dogs.

Any suggestions to correct this behaviour? What is the etiquette at a dog park? I kind of feel like if you bring in items other dogs will be interested, but I don't want Mo to misbehave and growl at other dogs.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

In my experience so far with Ellie and her V friend, they love to play "come and get it" with objects. They also incorporate a lot of play growls and snarls as part of the game. Most likely your dog is trying to instigate this game, but other types of dog's don't understand the V way of playing which is to make it feel like a chase and "play fight" to get that object. On the flip side, this could be possessive behavior which would be unwelcome and something to correct. Is he possessive of items in other situations?


----------



## CanadianVizsla (Mar 5, 2021)

I think Mo just wants the dogs to chase him and try to get the ball or stick. That's what he and his buddy next door do along with play fighting etc.. The other owners and dogs don't understand the V way of playing is a bit 'extra' haha. He has shown some resource guarding with bones or if he steals something off the counter, but we have worked hard on 'drop it' and 'leave it'.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Sounds like you have it figured out! Some dog types just won’t mesh with the V play style. He’ll figure it out eventually. In the meantime bring extra toys to throw out in exchange for toys he “stole”.


----------



## CanadianVizsla (Mar 5, 2021)

Great idea, thank you!


----------

